# Wie schlau bist du



## Unregistriert (6 August 2007)

Bräuchte ganz dringend Hilfe. Habe gestern eine Mahnung von "Wie schlau bist du" in Höhe von 144€ bekommen in der steht ich hätte durch aktzeptieren der Geschäftsbedingungen ein Abo über 12 Monate abgeschlossen. Nach längerem Fragen hat mein 11Jähriger Sohn zugegeben, sich dort mit meinem namen und meinem Geburtsdatum angemaldet zu haben, weil er einen IQ Test machen wollte. Habe ich irgendeine Möglichkeit da wieder rauszukommen, oder bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig als zu bezahlen? (Die haben nämlich schon mit gerichtlichen Schritten gedroht)


----------



## Captain Picard (6 August 2007)

*AW: Wie schlau bist du*

Vermutlich handelt es sich um diese "tolle" Seite: [noparse]www.iqfieber.de[/noparse]


> IQTest - Wie schlau bist du


einfach jeden beliebigen anderen Thread in diesem Unterforum lesen. 
Ist immer derselbe  Mist, um den es geht. Insbesondere dieser Thread 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=48673

Mit "Recht und Gesetz" hat das nichts  zu tun. Das Thema dieses Forum lautet 
unter anderem "Kostenfallen im Internet".
Daher wurde es hierhin verschoben


----------



## jupp11 (6 August 2007)

*AW: Wie schlau bist du*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> (Die haben nämlich schon mit gerichtlichen Schritten gedroht)


Das tun die immer, bloß tun tun sie´s nie...


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 August 2007)

*AW: Wie schlau bist du*

Können 11jährige Verträge über 144 Euro schliessen? ja/nein
Können 11jährige *gültige* Verträge über 144 Euro schliessen? ja/nein
Sind Verträge von 11jährigen über 144 Euro *ohne Zustimmung der Eltern* gültig? ja/nein 
Kann man ohne gültigen Vertrag 144 Euro fordern? ja/nein
Kann man ohne gültigen Vertrag *berechtigt* 144 Euro fordern? ja/nein

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131430#post131430


----------



## BenTigger (6 August 2007)

*AW: Wie schlau bist du*

Hi AKA-AKA.
Ist das ein Quiz?? und noch dazu kostenlos?
Ich würde JA, NEIN, NEIN, JA, NEIN ankreuzen. Habe ich gewonnen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 August 2007)

*AW: Wie schlau bist du*

*tusch*
Jetzt brauche ich nur noch Deine Kontodaten, um die 5 Euro Gewinn zu überweisen (und die 123 Euro Bearbeitungsgebühr abzubuchen, wie ich Dir es ja telepathisch mitgeteilt hatte)


----------



## drboe (6 August 2007)

*AW: Wie schlau bist du*



BenTigger schrieb:


> Hi AKA-AKA.
> Ist das ein Quiz?? und noch dazu kostenlos?
> Ich würde JA, NEIN, NEIN, JA, NEIN ankreuzen. Habe ich gewonnen?


Die typische Antwort der TV-Rate[edit]kanäle würde lauten: Sie haben verloren! 
Zur Auswahl stand nämlich jeweils _ja_ oder _nein_, nicht _JA_ bzw. _NEIN_. Aber sonst ... 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 August 2007)

*AW: Wie schlau bist du*

Rate[edit]kanäle gibt es nur im UK-TV. Nicht bei uns in Deutschland und *schon gar nicht in Bayern!*
Und außerdem, Herr DrBoe, 





			
				Matthäus 5 schrieb:
			
		

> Eure Rede aber sei: Ja, ja; nein, nein. *Was darüber ist, das ist von Übel*


----------



## robingr (2 April 2008)

*AW: Wie schlau bist du*

Meine Freundin hat dasselbe Problem, hat aber hinzu noch das falsche Alter angegeben. Nun wissen die "Anbieter" von diesem Betrug. 

Was kann sie tun???

Überigens ist mir etwas seltsames Aufgefallen:

In dem Schreiben (Auszug):

Sehr geehrte  [NAME DES VATERS],
> Sehr geehrte [NAME DER MUTTER,
> Sehr geehrte [NAME DES OPFERS],
> 
> Sie teilen uns mit, Ihr Kind sei minderjährig und könnten keine Verträge schließen. Ferner hätte Ihr Kind bei der Anmeldung zu 
> unserem Service ein falsches Alter angegeben.[...]

Woher zum Teufel haben sie die Namen???

Danke im Vorraus.

robigr


----------



## robingr (2 April 2008)

*AW: Wie schlau bist du*

Danke an katzenjens für seine Videos, hat sich somit erledigt.


----------



## KatzenHai (2 April 2008)

*AW: Wie schlau bist du*

KatzenJens weiß, woher die Typen die Familiennamen haben?

Oh, ich weiß jetzt, wo saschas seit Jahren vermisste Kristallkugel gerade ist ...


----------



## Wembley (2 April 2008)

*AW: Wie schlau bist du*



robingr schrieb:


> Meine Freundin hat dasselbe Problem, hat aber hinzu noch das falsche Alter angegeben. Nun wissen die "Anbieter" von diesem Betrug.


Sorry, aber du wirst wohl keinen Juristen finden (außer vielleicht einen, der für diese Herren arbeitet), der in so einem Fall eine falsche Altersangabe als (strafrechtlich relevanten) Betrug ansieht.

Oder willst du allgemein gesehen alle Damen, die sich jünger machen als sie wirklich sind, ins Gefängnis werfen lassen?


----------



## KatzenHai (2 April 2008)

*AW: Wie schlau bist du*



Wembley schrieb:


> Oder willst du allgemein gesehen alle Damen, die sich jünger machen als sie wirklich sind, ins Gefängnis werfen lassen?


Oh ja, aber erst nach meiner eigenen, rechtskräftigen Verurteilung, bitte ...


----------



## A John (2 April 2008)

*AW: Wie schlau bist du*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Oh ja, aber erst nach meiner eigenen, rechtskräftigen Verurteilung, bitte ...


Gibt es in D. "Gemischt-Knäste"? Vielleicht sogar mit Doppelbettzellen? :knuddel:


----------



## mic1987 (9 April 2008)

*AW: Wie schlau bist du*

Oh mann...ich bin auch auf diese dubiose Seite reingefallen...abo über 24 monate, 144 euro zahlen im voraus, die kosten in den agbs versteckt und wenn man nach der seite googlet findet man sie unter 'kostenlosen' iq-test :-D
also ganz ehrlich, an alle betroffenen...füße stillhalten und den anwalt diese *xxxxx *anschreiben lassen^^
die sind dann irgendwie nicht mehr so gesprächig *lol*


----------



## Reducal (10 April 2008)

*AW: Wie schlau bist du*



mic1987 schrieb:


> anwalt diese *xxxxx *anschreiben lassen


....für einen Schredder arbeiten lassen? :dagegen:


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Mai 2008)

*Was soll ich machen??? Bin auf wie-schlau-bist-du24 reingefallen und soll 144€ zahlen*

Was soll ich machen??? Bin auf wie-schlau-bist-du24 reingefallen und soll 144€ zahlen!!!
Habe mich bei diesem IQ-Test angemeldet und nicht gesehen, dass das ein ABO ist und habe ,ohne dass es mir bewusst war, die AGBs akzeptiert.
habe nun schon die 1., 2., 3. Mahnung hinter mir und zuletzt das bekommen, ohne darauf zu antworten:



> Sehr geehrte/r [...],
> 
> trotz mehrfacher Aufforderung unsererseits sind Sie Ihren Zahlungsverpflichtungen nicht nachgekommen. Wir müssen daher davon ausgehen, dass Sie nicht bereit sind, die in Anspruch genommene Dienstleistung zu bezahlen. Wir haben von unserer Seite die Nachweise bezüglich des von Ihnen in Anspruch genommenen Dienstes erbracht.
> 
> ...


_[Persönliche Daten entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## dvill (6 Mai 2008)

*AW: Wie schlau bist du*

Anonyme Drohungen sind meiner Meinung nach völlig haltlos.

Wenn eine Nachricht nicht klar gekennzeichnet ist von einer verantwortlichen Person mit nachvollziehbarer Zuordnung zu einer identifizierbaren Firma, lohnt es sich meiner Meinung nach nicht, über den Müll weiter nachzudenken.


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 Mai 2008)

*AW: Was soll ich machen??? Bin auf wie-schlau-bist-du24 reingefallen und soll 144€ za*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Was soll ich machen??? Bin auf wie-schlau-bist-du24 reingefallen und soll 144€ zahlen!!!


Hast du einen großen Papierkorb? Und hast du da drin noch etwas Platz? Wo ist dann dein Problem?


----------



## Achilles (22 Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie schlau bist du*

Hallo an alle User,

Ich bzw. meine Freundin ist auch auf der besagten seite drauf gewesen und hat sich mit ihren richtigen Daten dort angemeldet und sie ist nicht minterjährig.Nach kurzer zeit kam auch schon die mail mit der aufforderung einen höheren geld betrag zu überweisen für 12 Monate sie habe ein Abo über 24 abgeschlossen das dumme ist nur das sie aus Angst den Betrag für 1 Jahr Überwiesen hat :wall: .Jetzt hat meine freundin dennen einen brief per nachnahme geschickt wo sie zum fristgemäßten termin das abo kündigen wollte darauf hat sich wie-schlau-bist-du mit einer email gemeldet das es nicht möglich sei jetzt zu kündigen?? jetzt hab ich der seite (wie-schlau-bist-du)eine email geschrieben habe wo ich das Abo nochmalls kündigen wollte aber keinerlei reaktion von diesen [.........] .Das nächste Prob.ist das ich keinerlei email  mehr habe wo ich sehen kann wann der seitpunkt ist wann ich bzw.meine Freundin dieses abo kündigen kann.Was soll sie jetzt tun die werden sich ja mit sicherheit nochmalls melden für die anderen 12 Monate soll sie den betrag überweisen oder einfach ignorieren?

Ich hoffe uns kann jemand helfen.


----------



## spacereiner (22 Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie schlau bist du*



> Ich hoffe uns kann jemand helfen


Lies doch einfach den Beitrag der über Deinem steht und meine Sigi


> jetzt hab ich der seite (wie-schlau-bist-du)eine email geschrieben


Man antwortet nicht auf Spammails,sowas löscht man ungelesen


----------



## Achilles (22 Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie schlau bist du*

Da ist aber keiner der schon geld überwiesen hat von daher!


----------



## webwatcher (22 Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie schlau bist du*



Achilles schrieb:


> Was soll sie jetzt tun die werden sich ja mit sicherheit nochmalls melden für die anderen 12 Monate soll sie den betrag überweisen oder einfach ignorieren?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------

